# Dj's ankle



## Cassel (Jan 28, 2013)

It was plain painful to watch dj try to walk on his ankle after his fall. And when gabe was carrying him down and kinda slipped and fell onto it!! AHHH that #### was hard to watch


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jan 28, 2013)

That should never happen in the first place, when they act like Clown's somebody is going to get hurt.


----------



## Cassel (Jan 28, 2013)

McCulloch1-52 said:


> That should never happen in the first place, when they act like Clown's somebody is going to get hurt.



Yeah man, was a little pissed to see gabe jumpin on the log with him. but ####, amped up thats prolly somethin i would do. jus sux that happened


----------



## Cassel (Jan 28, 2013)

Gotta have fun at work, and fer Loggers its dancing on logs lol


----------



## aleone3104 (Jan 30, 2013)

The thing that pisses me off the most is the fact that no one even scored him on the fall. I gave it an 8.5


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2013)

aleone3104 said:


> The thing that pisses me off the most is the fact that no one even scored him on the fall. I gave it an 8.5



6.5 at the most. His toes weren't pointed, his arms weren't aligned...and he didn't stick the landing. :biggrin:


----------



## luvatenor (Jan 30, 2013)

*Idiocy*

How many times have we heard Gabe scream at someone for not following safety rules? Now we see him actually encouraging another to engage in very risky behavior which resulted in injury, which could have been more severe. We heard that Washington saw Jimmy Smith on this program pull logs from a river without a permit and was cited. Is OSHA watching what happened with DJ and Gabe-hmmmm- seems that this kind of behavior would certainly result in a hefty fine, at the very least. Nothing that this program presents makes any sense.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 30, 2013)

luvatenor said:


> How many times have we heard Gabe scream at someone for not following safety rules? Now we see him actually encouraging another to engage in very risky behavior which resulted in injury, which could have been more severe. We heard that Washington saw Jimmy Smith on this program pull logs from a river without a permit and was cited. Is OSHA watching what happened with DJ and Gabe-hmmmm- seems that this kind of behavior would certainly result in a hefty fine, at the very least. Nothing that this program presents makes any sense.



You're learning.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 31, 2013)

Talkin to one of gabes truck drivers couple weeks ago ,he is gonna be an ice road trucker .......go figure


----------



## roberte (Feb 1, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Talkin to one of gabes truck drivers couple weeks ago ,he is gonna be an ice road trucker .......go figure



Sounds like a slippery slope there going down


----------

